# DIFFERNCE ON A 64 IMPALA AND 64 biscayne



## doughboi916

DIFFERNCE ON A 64 IMPALA AND 64 biscayne????


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

differance in what man,,,these good guys can't help you if you don't ask a secific question...


----------



## doughboi916

WHATS SO CONFUZING??
IM ASKING WHAT THE DIFFERENCE IS BETWEEN THA TWO


----------



## lowridinimpala1964

u talkin body difference? luxury difference? interior difference? engine difference? be more specific man


----------



## doughboi916

JUST LIKE EVERY THIN THEY LOOK ALMOST THE SAME IS THA BODY SAME SOME HISTORY???


----------



## schoolboylincoln

Grill is the same side view is almost the same but the impala has 3 tail lights on each side for a total of 6 and the biscayne has 2 on each side for a total of 4. The trim varies a little too. If that helps.


----------



## lowridinimpala1964

the biscayne isnt as luxurious as the impala the impala has more features than a biscayne (power steering power windows power brakes) biscaynes are basically just a basic version of the car without being "loaded" if that helps you any more


----------



## nwa_fo_lyfe

biscaynes are ugly. the have a different roof line and also have framed doors. so theres a post behind doors.


----------



## elcholero123

i own a biscayne and there not ugly there isnt to much diference in body. if any one knows where i can get the mldings for it hit me up


----------



## fabfiveprez

post pics.


----------



## RockBottom78

there is alot of differences between a biscane and impala, the roof, tailights, engine options, chrome etc, the only thing that is inerchangable between the 2 is the body panels, the chrome from a nonSS impalais the same as the biscane(on the sides)


----------



## VitaminJ

I have a 64 2 door ht impala I'm restoring, and a 4 door, 64 biscayne parts car. Will the back up lights, front or rear glass, rear chrome moulding, and fenders fit? Also, are the frames the same even since the biscayne is a four door?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

They make great donor cars! :thumbsup: I like'm!


----------



## ice64berg

umm negative on that one ghost rider


----------



## ice64berg

RockBottom78 said:


> the chrome from a nonSS impalais the same as the biscane(on the sides)


i refer back to my previous statement!


----------



## umlolo

If your looking for a ride you can build cruise and then sell impala is the car in demand. Build the ride you like for you.its just harder to sell a Biscayne


----------



## warning

Im pretty sure that the original poster has forgotten about this 8 year old thread


----------

